# J2ME / Handy Anwendung (mit Bluetooth) programmieren



## Fundus (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo ihr Künstler,

Wer kennt sich gut mit J2ME aus und wäre bereit in ein Projekt einzusteigen.

Es geht um das ansprechen der Bluetooth Schnittstelle.
Sonst ist das Projekt sehr einfach zu realisieren, damit meine ich: 
der Umfang ist u.a. nicht alzu groß.

Wenn du Refernzen hast, schicke sie mir bitte via PM.

Über den Preis sprechen wir dann, nachdem wir alles geklärt haben.


Hoffe auf nette Messages,
bis dann
Euer Sascha


----------



## Weiterleiter (10. Juli 2004)

*J2ME*

HI...

ich arbeite zur Zeit auch an einem Programm für den Palm. Erste Versionen sind auch schon im Einsatz.... also, von J2ME hab ich schon n bisschen Ahnung;-)

Worum gehts denn in deinem Projekt so


----------



## tomkruse (11. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Um welche Anwendung geht es denn so ca.? Ich hoffe, Dir ist klar, daß es aktuell nur sehr wenige Geräte gibt, die eine J2Me-Anwendung mit Bluetooth-Funktionalität überhaupt zulassen: Nokia 6600, 6230 sowie Sony Ericsson P900 und angeblich die letzte Firmware des Siemens SX1. Auf diesen Geräten würde das dann (mehr oder weniger) funktionieren. Auf anderen nicht. 

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Weiterleiter (11. Juli 2004)

Is im Prinzib ne selbst zusammengestrickte Datenbank mit Anwendung....

is allerdings keine Benutzung von Bluetooth mit drin.... da müsste man sich halt noch einarbeiten...

Bei meiner Anwendung werden die Daten mit USB rübergezogen... beim Hotsync hab ich einfach ein selbstgeamchtes conduit integriert, welches dann per odbc die daten in sql reinballert und anschließend noch die Sounddateien zu den Einträgen verwaltet.

Mit Bluetooth hab ich ersma nix gemacht....aber ne api gibts ja dafür... müsste man ma son bischen rumprobieren erstmal....

Gruß: Weiterleiter


----------



## Fundus (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ja das BIS JETZT nur sehr wenige Handys diese Funktionalität unterstützen wusste ich.

Wie ist das denn mit den anderen Handys die schon Bluetooth haben.
Kann man da die API nicht ansprechen?

@ Weiterleiter  <<n bisschen Ahnung<< 
heißt genau? Ich möchte nämlich wenn wie damit Anfangen, keine bösen Überraschungen erleben. 
Würdest du es dir zutrauen an eine Bluetooth Anwendung ranzugehen?


@ tomkruse 
<<(mehr oder weniger)<< 
Wenn wir jetzt noch das "weniger" weglassen, wäre es schon ok.  
Und wie ist es mit dir, würdest du es dir zutrauen?

Ihr könnt mir auch gerne via PM schreiben.

Bis dann


----------

